# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Bloeduitslag voor mij onduidelijk - Help! - toch B12 tekort?

## shanniepennie



----------


## jetske

Je B12 is idd erg laag. Ik weet niet wat je gezondheidsklachten zijn maar een te lage B12 kan o.a tintelingen in armen veroorzaken, vermoeidheid, concentratie problemen en depressieve klachten geven.

Een huisarts zal bij aan waarde van 200 p/mol niet zoveel aandacht schenken omdat dit binnen de norm ligt maar er zijn zat mensen die bij deze waarde echt klachten hebben. Kijk eens op de volgende site http://stichtingb12tekort.nl/ Hier vind je veel informatie. Als je de symptomen van B12 tekort heb zou ik zeker aktie ondernemen. Probeer eerst eens extra B12 te slikken. Dit is verkrijgbaar bij een drogisterij. Neem wel een hoge dosis. En let op je voeding.

----------


## merel2

Ik vind ook wel dat je B12 waarde aan de lage kant is. Je kan bij te laag ook genoeg klachten krijgen. 
Ja kijk maar eens op die site van Jetske , staat erg veel info over B12 tekort. 
Jammer dat er niet geprikt is op vitamine D3 want daar kun je ook wel klachten van krijgen bij een tekort. 
http://www.vitamined-forum.nl/
Ik krijg nu B12 injectie's en slik vitamine D en voel me toch veel beter nu .
Maar ik vraag me af , is je ferritine niet iets aan de lage kant? 
Ferritine geeft een maat voor de hoeveelheid ijzerreserve in het lichaam.
Misschien ook wel verstandig om even iets van ijzer te nemen.
Floradix (ijzerdrankje) of Roosvicee Ferro.

----------

